# Still confused about tags,,, how come I cant add them?



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Apr 21, 2009)

Okay, I thought i understood that we can only recycle tags for a thread but how is that I see brand new tags all over, quite appropriate for new threads? I am sooooo confused, how does this work , anyone??
 ETA: seems to be working now


----------



## wheezy807 (Apr 21, 2009)

I wanna know too. Better yet, why have i created thread and it's told me i'm not authorized to tag them? I've have yet to tag a thread, it won't let me.


----------



## Lovelylife (Apr 21, 2009)

You have to use words that are already in the system. 
I'll give you an example by tagging this thread.


----------



## Lovelylife (Apr 21, 2009)

tagging and tags were in the system, so I was just able to click on them.


----------



## rainbowknots (Apr 21, 2009)

what is the purpose of tagging anyway?


----------



## Lovelylife (Apr 22, 2009)

blaqphoenix said:


> what is the purpose of tagging anyway?


for searching purposes. for some others it is a form of entertainment or to express discontent about a thread through tagging inappropriate or funny words


----------



## rainbowknots (Apr 22, 2009)

^^ oh ok, because some of those tags make no sense whatsoever


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Apr 22, 2009)

okay but how do you find whats in the system?


----------



## rainbowknots (Apr 22, 2009)

I just clicked on "edit tags" on the right and started typing a word. Once you type a couple of letters a bunch of different words pop up that you can choose from, I'm not sure if this is the official way though...HTH


----------



## Lovelylife (Apr 22, 2009)

blaqphoenix said:


> I just clicked on "edit tags" on the right and started typing a word. Once you type a couple of letters a bunch of different words pop up that you can choose from, I'm not sure if this is the official way though...HTH


yeah, probably not. It's better than nothing since no one else has replied.


----------



## Sequoia (Apr 22, 2009)

I think new tags are made from words in thread titles.  Not a 100% sure though.


----------



## Lovelylife (Apr 22, 2009)

Sequoia said:


> I think new tags are made from words in thread titles.  Not a 100% sure though.


it's from that also but you can also add tags, like I added tags and tagging to this thread.


----------



## Sequoia (Apr 22, 2009)

Lovelylife said:


> it's from that also but you can also add tags, like I added tags and tagging to this thread.


 
Aren't those existing tags though?  I thought we could only add existing tags to threads but not brand new tags?


----------



## DarlingNikki (Apr 22, 2009)

Lovelylife said:


> *for searching purposes.* for some others it is a form of entertainment or to express discontent about a thread through tagging inappropriate or funny words



I'm about to do a search on "jesus joe get shovel" to see what threads show up.  That tag usually appears when ish has hit the fan.  I'm in need of a good laugh right now .


----------



## Lovelylife (Apr 22, 2009)

Sequoia said:


> Aren't those existing tags though?  I thought we could only add existing tags to threads but not brand new tags?


yeah, that's what I said, you can use words that are already in the system( I get what you are saying, the new words are from previous named threads). It's better than nothing, I was offering an alternative solution until someone else actually answers the thread with something better.


----------



## Sequoia (Apr 22, 2009)

Lovelylife said:


> yeah, that's what I said, you can use words that are already in the system( I get what you are saying, the new words are from previous named threads). It's better than nothing, I was offering an alternative solution until someone else actually answers the thread with something better.


 
Oh, ok.  My initial post was only addressing the OP's question on how new tags are created, not about reusing old ones.


----------

